# HP laptop



## Pegmlsgy (Aug 26, 2014)

About a week ago I posted that when I turned on my laptop, it gave me the screen to put in my password then it went black. I hit control, alt, delete and got a screen with lock, switch user, sign out and task manager. I hit task manager then run new task and was able to get some of my apps. Couldn't get desktop or my tiles. No email either. I was told it was probably a virus. I turned it on today and it loaded every thing like it was supposed to. I tried playing games on facebook and every game said I needed adobe flash player. I was somehow able to enable it. Now everything is back to normal. Can any one tell me what could have happened to it? I did nothing to fix the problem, it just seemed to fix itself. It is less than 2 yrs. old. I dont have virus protection. Can you also tell me what I should get? Norton keeps popping up on my screen. 
Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First off, you should download Microsoft Security Essentials for your anti virus here: Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Secondly, have out security team take a look at your PC to make sure you're all clean:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

ok, so A i dont know why your computer did that i think a virus or malware would do that. AS for the virus protection, I would use bit defender its SUPER good and i LOVE using it Heres a link to it!
Bitdefender

ITs a little spendy but i mean i would do it, if u wanna know a few others, message me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As BitDefender is a good AV, MSSE offers great protection plus its completely free. Never pay a dime.


----------

